# 21st Street Pond



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I am involved with the scouts here in Ogden and thinking about taking the boys icefishing this week. I am tryng to decide where to fish between Mantua and the 21st St. pond. I fish Mantua a fair bit so I know what I am in for going that direction, however I have never fished 21st St. I saw some people out on it this weekend and was wondering if anyone has more info on thickness of ice and how the fishing is down there. If the ice is slightly questionable I would rather play it safe. Thanks for the help.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

A friend of ours was out on the 21st pond yesterday (Monday) with his 3 yo boy and another Dad and his twin 6 yo daughters. He texted me the ice thickness was 3.5" - 5". Again this is what I was told on the thickness don't know exactly where they were on the pond. But I know these guys very well and don't think they'd take a 3 yo and 6 yo out if the ice was questionable. Just be careful especially on lower level ice is my strong recommendation. :| :|


----------

